
Why Is Leslie Nielsen STILL Dead? - jayflux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-35363394
======
cbd1984
"This breaking news just in: Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead!" —
Chevy Chase

The archival properties of the Web are interesting and can have Vast Moral
Implications, but usually those implications are more implicational for the
quick than the dead. This is more about a UI failure than anything else.

------
pontifier
I just checked on www.abevigoda.com and it looks like he's still alive. I sure
hope he's signed up for cryonics. That would be just the thing to keep this
running joke going for the next hundred years!

